# problem installing wpa_supplicant on fresh install

## unfmachine

Hello , 

I've just finished installing gentoo on a EEE pc 1005HA and have run into some problems intsalling wpa_supplicant:

```
* ERROR: dev-lang/swig-3.0.8::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

```

and

```
>>> Failed to emerge dev-lang/swig-3.0.8
```

here is the log entry that I was prompted to include for support:

```
If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-lang/swig-3.0.8::gentoo'
```

```

Portage 2.3.3 (python 3.4.5-final-0, default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.9.4, glibc-2.23-r3, 4.9.6-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.9.6-gentoo-r1-i686-Intel-R-_Atom-TM-_CPU_N280_@_1.66GHz-with-gentoo-2.3

KiB Mem:     2058572 total,   1684528 free

KiB Swap:    1048572 total,   1048572 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Mon, 06 Mar 2017 00:45:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.22.3_rc4::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.7.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.23.2::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.4::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.23-r3::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 readline sdl seccomp session spell ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 x86 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu fbdev intel nouveau radeon radeonsi vesa dummy v4l" XFCE_PLUGINS="brightness clock trash multiload-nandhp power" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

```
 the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-lang/swig-3.0.8::gentoo'
```

```

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/swig-3.0.8  USE="pcre -ccache -doc"

```

Thanks

[Moderator edit: changed [quote] tags to [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

## khayyam

unfmachine ...

dev-lang/swig isn't a dependency of wpa_supplicant, it's probably pulled in by something else as you have the 'desktop' profile set (possibly nm-applet). Anyhow, we need to see the build.log so pastebin that.

best ... khay

----------

## unfmachine

Unfortunately , the file exceeds the size a free user is allowed to paste on pastebin and it seems it's too large to post on the forums also. I hope I'm posting the right build.log file also because this was the only one I found pertaining to swig. Please let me know which parts of the build.log you would like me to post if what has been allowed to be posted is not enough.

Thank you

```
cat /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/swig-3.0.8/temp/build.log
```

```
[32;01m * [39;49;00mPackage:    dev-lang/swig-3.0.8

[32;01m * [39;49;00mRepository: gentoo

[32;01m * [39;49;00mMaintainer: pchrist@gentoo.org radhermit@gentoo.org,scheme@gentoo.org

[32;01m * [39;49;00mUSE:        abi_x86_32 elibc_glibc kernel_linux pcre userland_GNU x86

[32;01m * [39;49;00mFEATURES:   preserve-libs sandbox userpriv usersandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking swig-3.0.8.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/swig-3.0.8/work

by/rubyopers.swg: time stamp 2015-12-30 17:23:47 is -762727623.246572497 s in the future

```

----------

## khayyam

 *unfmachine wrote:*   

> Unfortunately , the file exceeds the size a free user is allowed to paste on pastebin and it seems it's too large to post on the forums also. I hope I'm posting the right build.log file also because this was the only one I found pertaining to swig. Please let me know which parts of the build.log you would like me to post if what has been allowed to be posted is not enough.

 

unfmachine ... well, there are other pastebin services, I've not encountered an issue with pound-python ...

```
% wgetpaste --list-services

Services supported: (case sensitive):

   Name: | Url:

   =============|=================

    bpaste | https://bpaste.net/

    codepad | http://codepad.org/

    dpaste | http://dpaste.com/

    gists | https://api.github.com/gists

   *poundpython | https://paste.pound-python.org/
```

You can then either set the desired pastebin service, or pass '-s' to  app-text/wgetpaste.

 *unfmachine wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> >>> Unpacking swig-3.0.8.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/swig-3.0.8/work
> 
> ...

 

You posted just enough to identify the issue ;) ... your clock is incorrect, it's set sometime in the distant past (at least before dec 2015). If you have net-misc/ntp then start /etc/init.d/ntp-client and /etc/init.d/ntpd (in that order) ... and you should look at /etc/conf.d/hwclock to configure the time to be saved to the hardware clock. If you don't have net-misc/ntp (and installing isn't possible) then you will have to use 'date --set', eg 'date --set="7 MAR 2017 22:00:00"' ... once set the above issue should be resolved.

HTH & best ... khay

----------

## unfmachine

Thanks a million ! This fixed the issue right quick! Awesome work, and thank you also for being so prompt!

----------

